# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  New statistical method offers automatic mitotic cell detection for cancer diagnosis

## Sagan

From Phys.org:

(Phys.org)âScientists have developed a statistical image analysis method which can assist in the grading of breast cancer by automatically segmenting tumour regions and detecting dividing cells in tissue samples.

The system, developed at the University of Warwick, promises to bring objectivity and automation to the cancer grading process which is used to determine the aggressiveness of the treatment offered to the patient.

Number of mitotic cells, cells which are dividing to create new cells, is a key indicator used by histopathologists for diagnosing and grading cancer.

At present the dominant system in the UK and much of the world â the Nottingham Grading System - is based on expert analysis of tissue samples to determine the severity of the cancer.

more ...http://phys.org/news/2012-11-statist...otic-cell.html

----------

